# Amtrak E8



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Today i got a package from UPS. I open the box Two Amtrak E8. I got from Trainworld blowout sale Good price!!! Amtrak E8 number 405 and 411. Both E8 former Union Pacific. This Time Amtrak E8 will do haul work Freight train on Tooele Valley & Erda Western railway. I do have couple LGB passenger cars is B&O that will work out! This is my first time i never have any E8 before! i love it! It make me feel bad about Turbine project. i like use all the part from E8 to big blow turbine. This time i will hold off that turbine project. i going keep both e8!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The E-8s are a nice looking loco and the Amtrak colors do look nice. At under 200.00 each thats a great deal enjoy


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes! The E8's are coming!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Always loved the bloody nose/broken arrow AmTrak paint. Since they are early paint, you can get away with non-Amtrak cars behind them, it took years to get stuff painted, some of it never did before being sold/broken up.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice looking units! 
The big E's are always very impressive.. 

Always loved the bloody nose/broken arrow 

also known, back in the day, as the "pointless arrow"!  
(a sarcastic dig at early Amtrak.) 

Scot


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

When Amtrak did repaint into Phase II on E unit?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

When Amtrak did repaint into Phase II on E unit? 

1976. 
I didnt know that!  
but google told me: 

Phase II 
GE P30CH in Phase II livery 

Phase II was one of the first paint schemes of Amtrak to use entirely the "stripe" style. Phase II stripes consisted of a fat red stripe over a fat blue stripe, with white pinstripes between them and on the outer edges as well. This paint scheme was used on the locomotives and passenger cars, even into the early years of the Superliners. Unlike Phase I, the Amtrak logo was removed from the locomotives and cars. 

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amtrak_paint_schemes#Phase_I 

No dates given however.. 
but with some sleuthing, we can figure it out.. 
going to: http://www.railpictures.net/ 
doing a search for E8 and Amtrak..sort by date.. 

we see phase 1 in 1971, 1972, 73, 74, 75.. 

Phase 2! 1976: 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=319292&nseq=49 

now that we have a date of 1976..some more googling confirms it: 

Phase 1 (red nosed and or reverse arrow symbol): 1971 
Phase 2 (red, white, and blue with the white stripe thin): 1976 
Phase 3 (red, white, and blue - stripes equal length): 1981 

http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,656717 

Scot


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Scot,


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Gee they look the part one can see the horsepower waiting to be unleashed good price as well under 200 caferacer


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Bryan. Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Dave, The Single Amtrak E8 is great to pull passenger cars. Aristo-Craft Boxcar "Tool Car", B&O bachmann baggage, B&O LGB Combine and 2 Coach,and PRR Airsto-Craft Sierria Observation.

NOTE: missing windmill blade was damage from High Wind last weekend.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My little mistake on Amtrak road number prototype. Number 411 was Ex-UP 904 (E9) and number 405 was ex-MILW 200A, 30A (E8)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Bryan enjoy running them. Yep we think we will buy these to cut up and use the components for other projects but then we get attached to them







. Later RJD


----------



## rock and oak rr (Jun 26, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, I run Two Amtrak E8 hauling Freight Train! Inside track no.411 towing 11 cars and outside track no.405 towing 27 cars.


----------

